# Tattoo Question: Gun or Soldier?



## ac12 (30 Jan 2008)

Okay, so I wanted to get a tattoo saying basically that the soldier was the primary weapon of war, but I've heard before that the "gun" is the most primary weapon...
 I just wanted some opinions from you guys...
I've been in the army, infantry, just over a year now...
So, do you believe...
1. The gun is the most primary weapon; or
2. The soldier is the most primary weapon
(or maybe you don't agree with either, I am just really interested to know the opinions of fellow troops)

(Edited by Moderator to place "Tattoo" in thread title.)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Jan 2008)

First things first, you're not even 18..........why would you want to disfigure yourself for life at such a young age?


----------



## ac12 (30 Jan 2008)

Well i'll be 18 in a couple days...
and I've been begging my parents since I was 16, and they finally gave in.


----------



## RHFC_piper (30 Jan 2008)

ac12 said:
			
		

> Well i'll be 18 in a couple days...
> and I've been begging my parents since I was 16, and they finally gave in.



Before you get a tattoo, and I'm not saying 'don't get one', think long and hard about what you are getting and why.  If you have any doubts at all about what you're getting, don't get it. Otherwise you risk getting a regret tattoo.

Also, as it is a military tattoo (or somewhat military); consider the message you are conveying with it.  War isn't something you want to publicize with a tattoo... and having never been in combat, you might not want to put that on your body permanently... and if you ever deploy into a combat Op, your opinion on having that inked on you might change.
You also have to consider that you've only been in for a year, you have a lot left to do in your life, and the military might not always be a part of your life... What happens if you have a change of views in a few years... now you have a tattoo on you promoting war... think about it.

Along those same lines, I don't know about the RHLI, but the policy at our unit is; No unit tattoo's until you've either been in 5 years or reach the rank of MCpl... I know this isn't a unit tattoo, but it's a good way to look an military ink... I know lots of guys who got corny-*** army tattoos on them when they were young and now regret it cause it just looks stupid.

Just to throw in a personal touch to this;  I got a tattoo right after my QL3 (BIQ) course... it's Japanese Kanji that says soldier (about 1 inch square) on the back of my leg... I got it cause I was proud to be a soldier... I regret it a lot.  first because its Kanji and I now think Kanji tattoos are lame, cause everyone has one and secondly because I had only been in the army for a year and didn't really know what soldier meant... Now I've been in for 9 years, (finally) have an operational tour under my belt (even if just 3 weeks of it) and I'm considering a Unit tattoo, as well as a commemorative tattoo for all the friends and brothers we've lost during my tour... and even then, I have my doubts about what I want.  So I'm holding off until I know for sure.

I guess to sum up;  You're young, you're new to the forces and you need to consider very carefully what you want to get done before you go out and get cut.  
My personal opinion is that tattoos should reflect who you are... And not bluntly... And it should be something that is a part of you, and will be a part of you forever.  

Anyway, enough ranting from me... just think about it.


----------



## chriscalow (30 Jan 2008)

If you have to ask people on an online forum what tattoo you should get, you definitely are not ready to get it.  Think for yourself man.  It's your body.


----------



## ac12 (30 Jan 2008)

Alright!
Thank you so much guys!
I thought about what you said, and I'm willing to admit it's so true!
Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Reccesoldier (30 Jan 2008)

I waited till I was 36.

I have no regrets.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Jan 2008)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> I waited till I was 36.
> 
> I have no regrets.



So it still looks good 25 years later? >


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jan 2008)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> I waited till I was 36.
> 
> I have no regrets.



Me too!  Now I have two.   The pictures aren't the greatest.


----------



## Reccesoldier (30 Jan 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> So it still looks good 25 years later? >



Says the guy who got his on The Bounty with Mr. Christian and the boys.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jan 2008)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> Says the guy who got his on The Bounty with Mr. Christian and the boys.



 :rofl:

My family said, "What is that going to look like when you're 80?"  And I said, "If I make it that far, I won't give a ****!"  ;D


----------



## Trinity (30 Jan 2008)

I wanted my Branch tattoo on my leg.

Then they changed the branch logo before I went to do it.  :-\ :-X  :

*
Best Advice Ever from this site is above*, but of course you've already taken that into consideration.


----------



## teddybear (30 Jan 2008)

I got my tattoo at 32. I got one that would mean the same to me then as it would 50 years from now....a poppy with my deceased husband's name under it. It has personal meaning that will never change. Don't be in a rush just to get one. Wait til you get the right design and meaning for you. That way you can minimize the "regret" tattoo.


----------



## Roy Harding (30 Jan 2008)

There's been some EXCELLENT advice given out here.

I used to want to have all the cap badges I've worn tattooed on my arms (PPCLI, Admin, Log, N Sask R, the old "ER", Cdn Ab Regt, UN), and a big full colour Canadian flag on my chest (it's a smooth canvas - I'm not a hairy guy).  But, for various reasons - mostly because the various tattoo parlours I visited wouldn't have anything to do with drunks - I didn't.

Now - I could care less.  I don't need to advertise who I am or what I've done - I know, and those whose opinion of me is important to me (an EXTREMELY short list) know.

I'm not adverse to tattoo's - once in a while I think "I'll get THAT tattoo'd on", but I haven't followed through yet.

Suckin' back and reconsidering for a few years is good advice.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Jan 2008)

I remember a young gunner who got a tattoo (while drunk) in the US, it was supposed to be a skeleton in combats , helmet carrying a M16 with “death before dishonor” below it.

It was so badly done that it looked like Bozo the clown and the words below were barely readable which was likely a good thing as he was about 98lb soaking wet.

I suggest that you join up first, do some interesting stuff overseas, then consider maybe getting a tattoo with your mates which would mean something.


----------



## 1RNBR (30 Jan 2008)

I have two tatoo's a tribal band around 1 bicep and a canadian flag on the other, I dont regret either on of them but i knew what i wanted well before i went to get them, so i know i will never regret them, but in your case a gun or a soldier then only why I can answer your question is that a rifle is only one of the many tools a soldier has to perform his duties! It's the soldier that is the truest weapon, anything else is just a tool with which we do our job.


----------



## ac12 (30 Jan 2008)

1RNBR said:
			
		

> I have two tatoo's a tribal band around 1 bicep and a canadian flag on the other, I dont regret either on of them but i knew what i wanted well before i went to get them, so i know i will never regret them, but in your case a gun or a soldier then only why I can answer your question is that a rifle is only one of the many tools a soldier has to perform his duties! It's the soldier that is the truest weapon, anything else is just a tool with which we do our job.



That is the answer I was looking for!
Thank you sooo much!
I understand everybodies perspective, and I do intend on waiting now 
I just really wanted to know your opinions on a soldier or a gun
Thanks so much


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Jan 2008)

Well, it's a soldier with a rifle (bayonet fixed) of course. 

Colour Sergeant Bourne: It's a miracle. 
Lieutenant John Chard: If it's a miracle, Colour Sergeant, it's a short chamber Boxer Henry point 45 caliber miracle. 
Colour Sergeant Bourne: And a bayonet, sir, with some guts behind. 


Oh, and if you think you might want to try for SF/SOF or another 'prone to capture' or sneaky-peeky type job in the future, avoid tattoos at all costs.


----------



## MikeL (31 Jan 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Oh, and if you think you might want to try for SF/SOF or another 'prone to capture' or sneaky-peeky type job in the future, avoid tattoos at all costs.



I dunno; I've seen  some US SF/SOF types with tattoos, and I believe a few Canadians.


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Jan 2008)

Not a good idea, believe me, especially if you're under interrogation by someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## Hawk (31 Jan 2008)

My son started the "can I get a tattoo?" at 16 - answer was no, I was in charge of his skin till he turned 18, then I told him he could do what he wanted. An artist friend of the family attacked his goatee when The Kid mentioned it to him, and in his slow way of talking told him, "yes, you could get a tattoo but Eat s**t and die on your back looks pretty tacky on the beach with your kids when you're 40". At 18 The Kid did get a tattoo - his Clan crest (Cameron) on his shoulder. Its beautiful, tasteful, and it means the world to him. Lesson - as these people have said, hold off, and wait till you can get the right tattoo for you.


Hawk


----------



## Reccesoldier (31 Jan 2008)

My daughter just told me she is saving up for hers.  She will be 20 in March.  She's getting three small maple leafs on her shoulder, in her words, "Dad, I'm not likely to outgrow something so Canadian."


----------



## CesarNostradamus (31 Jan 2008)

Depends on the type of soldier, and the type of gun he weilds-


----------



## Thompson_JM (31 Jan 2008)

RFHC Piper said it best...

I joined at 17, got my first tattoo at 21/22... its a small canadian flag on the shoulder. I just got another one when I got back. a Yin Yang on my back. both are good neutral tattoos without anything too weird... I look at it and think... "how is this going to look when im 35... 45.. 55.. etc.."  So far I have no tats that ID me as a service member. Though like RHFC Piper, I am looking into some sort of a memorial Tattoo as the next one. but until i figure out exactly what design i like, im holding off. 

If you get a Tattoo, It should be something that reflects the nature of the tattoo.. ie PERMANENT. something that isnt likely to change anytime soon.. ie canadian flag (i'll be a canadian until I die...) 

anyways, before i ramble further, just give it ALOT of thought.  there is no rush to get ink on your body.

Cheers
   Tommy

Also, yes, the soldier is the Primary weapon as stated above.


----------



## Astalos (31 Jan 2008)

Why don't you buy a T-shirt!  It will even give you something too look forward too on laundry day.


----------



## Roy Harding (31 Jan 2008)

Chad_Sexington said:
			
		

> Why don't you buy a T-shirt!  It will even give you something too look forward too on laundry day.



Aside from RHFC_Piper's elucidation - this may be the most sensible post on the entire thread.


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Jan 2008)

ac12 said:
			
		

> Well i'll be 18 in a couple days...
> and I've been begging my parents since I was 16, and they finally gave in.



They dont wash off mate. I have 3 BTW.

With a tatt like you are saying, in a few years, you'll laugh at yourself and say WTF did I get this one for.

Wait a bit, think and get something done which is not so stupid as the one you've ben begging for.


----------



## RHFC_piper (31 Jan 2008)

Chad_Sexington said:
			
		

> Why don't you buy a T-shirt!  It will even give you something too look forward too on laundry day.





			
				Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Aside from RHFC_Piper's elucidation - this may be the most sensible post on the entire thread.



I'm inclined to agree.   Save tattoo's for the things that mean the most to you and that you have no question about getting.

Just build a collection of Bad-a$$ army shirts that you know none of your civi friends will ever have, and that, in 20 years, you can wear in front of all the new troops who will then know where you've been and what you've done, and you won't have to roll up a sleeve.

Then you can say; been there, done that, got the T-shirt.

And if you get sick of it, or it no longer represents who you are, you can use it to polish boots... can't do that with a tattoo.


----------



## brihard (31 Jan 2008)

LOL... So some of my buddies went to Vegas, and a number of them got the bright, drunken idea to get the roman numeral VI tatooed on themselves- representing the sixth commandment, thou shalt not kill. I suppose in a drunken irony way it makes some sense.

So they get back. One of my buddies asks which denomination each of them is, and to a couple of them says, "So, you guys know that in your denomination the sixth is actually "Thou shalt not commit adultery", right?"

I found it pretty good for a laugh.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Jan 2008)

That is funny, Brihard!

I don't approve of tattoo parlors that let drunk people get tattoos.  I got both of mine at The Wizzard's Den in Petawawa.  They will not do your tattoo (booked appointments only) if you have been drinking.  Very reputable spot!


----------



## Pte.Butt (31 Jan 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Well, it's a soldier with a rifle (bayonet fixed) of course.
> 
> Colour Sergeant Bourne: It's a miracle.
> Lieutenant John Chard: If it's a miracle, Colour Sergeant, it's a short chamber Boxer Henry point 45 caliber miracle.
> ...






> Myth8 -You cannot have any tattoos to be eligible for service with JTF 2.
> 
> A8 -*Tattoos or other physical identifiers do not have any bearing on a Canadian Forces member’s eligibility for service with JTF 2.* A prospective candidate who successfully completes the JTF 2 selection process and is deemed eligible for service may be given an opportunity to serve with the unit.



http://www.jtf2.forces.gc.ca/en/myths_e.asp
I would imagine if tattoo's are A-OK with the JTF2, CSOR would accept it also.


----------



## emmiee (31 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> That is funny, Brihard!
> 
> I don't approve of tattoo parlors that let drunk people get tattoos.  I got both of mine at The Wizzard's Den in Petawawa.  They will not do your tattoo (booked appointments only) if you have been drinking.  Very reputable spot!



PMedMoe, I agree the Wizzardsden is extremely reputable, professional and they are educated in their craft.  

emmiee


----------



## axeman (31 Jan 2008)

I thought long and hard before i got mine . Like 3 yrs worth , now i have  2 and will eventully get another few. one that i have is the scottish thistle. the  next is the german eagle. and the final is a LEST WE FORGET.. then the ink is done.. BUT THINK way hard before  before you do  it though ..


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Feb 2008)

ButtA said:
			
		

> http://www.jtf2.forces.gc.ca/en/myths_e.asp
> I would imagine if tattoo's are A-OK with the JTF2, CSOR would accept it also.



We're probably way off topic here, but although I agree that it's definately not ILLEGAL, I would suggest that it's INADVISABLE to have a tattoo if you're likely to be part of a 'behind the lines' kind of unit. During the interrogation phase of any E&E ex you tend to look pretty foolish facing the interrogator with regimental tatooes all over your arms (What Regiment are you from? Oh, - looks at forearm - 3 PARA Mortars. Don't bother answering that question. You ARE an effing idiot, aren't you? Don't you know you're not supposed to tell me your regiment? Nods...). It's an easy way to make strong men weep. Of course, the real thing is apparently much harder to bear psychologically. And don't get me started about all the stuff we give away on our ID cards... sigh.

Also, if you wind up doing anything in civvies, the huge "Death Before Dishonour" with palm-sized grinning skull and crossed C7s showing through your white long sleeved shirt is a pretty good sign that you're not the milkman.


----------



## Kig (4 Feb 2008)

I got a face of a bear on my shoulder when I was 18. I gonna get one my other shoulder with the unit/position after I finish my contract.
Go for something that will remind you something positive and motivate you, after all its gonna be there you're whole life.


----------



## Kig (5 Feb 2008)

No I am motivated to be as fearce as a bear, I constantly reminded that deep inside I am a bear, an angry bear, that I should never stop ti'll I fill my hunger. But also that it takes time and sweat to get
my self full. Although I love to sleep bears are also one of the most powerfull predetors on earth, and only the bears living around human settelments eat garbage. And like a bear I started "eating garbage"= got depressed so now I am relocating myself to a different environment, the Army, where I'll fit in batter.   

But that's a good point when u get a tatoo think of all the meanings the item will have, especially of the bad meanings and make sure you're ok with them all.

P.S.
I am a ukranian and the bear is an east european symbol

P.P..S.
have a attached a photo of my tatoo


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Feb 2008)

If you want to join an army AND eat garbage, I recommend the British army  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (5 Feb 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> If you want to join an army AND eat garbage, I recommend the British army  ;D



 Maybe he should try Mortar Pl 3 Para 8)


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Feb 2008)

3 PARA Mortars: Bring your own mop handle, no waiting


----------



## Kig (5 Feb 2008)

what's Morter PL 3 Para?and Para 3 Mortars?


----------



## MikeL (5 Feb 2008)

Mortar Platoon = integral fire support within the Battalion
It's a platoon within Combat Support Company(dunno what the Brits call it) and they support the Rifle Companies, etc with their Mortars.

3 Para is a British Army unit. 3rd Battalion, Parachute Regiment.


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Feb 2008)

A little known 3 PARA Mortars fact you might want to have handy in case someone comes up with an Army Trivial Pursuit game: they had a famous platoon tattoo. 

Each platoon member would tattoo a large 'W' on each cheek of their ass so when they mooned someone it spelled WOW.

This edged out the former, popular, custom of tattooing a dotted line across the throat with 'Cut Here' on it.

There's a couple of good ideas for you.  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Feb 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> A little known 3 PARA Mortars fact you might want to have handy in case someone comes up with an Army Trivial Pursuit game: they had a famous platoon tattoo.
> 
> Each platoon member would tattoo a large 'W' on each cheek of their ass so when they mooned someone it spelled WOW.
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Outstanding!!

That almost makes me want to have my virgin skin (tattoo wise) pierced.  _Almost._


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Feb 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> A little known 3 PARA Mortars fact you might want to have handy in case someone comes up with an Army Trivial Pursuit game: they had a famous platoon tattoo.
> 
> Each platoon member would tattoo a large 'W' on each cheek of their ass so when they mooned someone it spelled WOW.
> 
> ...



That's not only brilliant, it's multi-purpose:  Stand on your head and it says "MOM".


----------



## Shamrock (6 Feb 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> A little known 3 PARA Mortars fact you might want to have handy in case someone comes up with an Army Trivial Pursuit game: they had a famous platoon tattoo.
> 
> Each platoon member would tattoo a large 'W' on each cheek of their ass so when they mooned someone it spelled WOW.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, this fell out of vogue when left W departed and was replaced with a dyslexic trooper who had an S tattoo done.  This did not come to light until the platoon formed after a sunshower and dropped trou to photograph their inspired awe for the rainbow.


----------



## Danjanou (6 Feb 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> A little known 3 PARA Mortars fact you might want to have handy in case someone comes up with an Army Trivial Pursuit game: they had a famous platoon tattoo.
> 
> Each platoon member would tattoo a large 'W' on each cheek of their *** so when they mooned someone it spelled WOW.
> 
> ...



That one is better than the “salida solamente” I had done on the same part of the anatomy in TJ Mexico.

BTW anyone enroute to the TJ hoosegow is well advised to get the same tattoo done especially if you don’t hable …. Just to avoid miscommunications later.  8)

I recommend the parlour by the main entrance. The Federales will wait for you for a small propina. Ask for Pedro if he still works there. Juan the other guy is illiterate.


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Feb 2008)

Something else to think about before getting that body artwork done...


Tattoo you? Perhaps. 

Thanks to the increasing popularity of tattoos, body piercings and other notable body modifications, more employees and managers are coming to work bedecked with body art. But does more square footage of butterfly and eagle-laden skin translate to increased acceptance in the workforce? Or is an employee with a tattoo or piercing likely to find career success elusive?

Vault.com surveyed 500 employees and managers to learn about how people with body art are perceived in the workplace. Freaks, artistes, or regular Joes and Janes? You gave us the real tattoo story.

http://www.vault.com/surveys/tattoo/tattoo.jsp


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Feb 2008)

It is definitely something to think about when getting a tattoo, not just what but where.

Neither of mine are visible unless I wear a sleeveless shirt, so I'm safe!  ;D  

Interesting site, daftandbarmy!


----------



## Kig (8 Feb 2008)

I got a question for ex army guys, those that finished and now work in civilian jobs. Are there any here?
Anyways, is it true that if have Army deployment in your resume boosts your chances of getting a job?
And if yes, isn't it then that employers don't mind tats (since if you're in the army then you probably have a tat)?


----------



## Harris (8 Feb 2008)

Kig said:
			
		

> (since if you're in the army then you probably have a tat)?



That's being a bit general isn't it?  In my Unit I'd say that no more than %10 of my soldiers have tattoos.  As many above in this thread have stated, they don' t need a tattoo to prove anything.  I've thought about it myself for some time but so far, haven't found anything that inspires me enough to get one.


----------



## danchapps (8 Feb 2008)

Harris said:
			
		

> I've thought about it myself for some time but so far, haven't found anything that inspires me enough to get one.



When I was 16 I wanted to get the 433 Sqn Porcupine on my arm. My mom asked me to think about it a bit more, and think of what others in the family might think. I decided to hold off on it, ended up not getting it and now think it might have looked stupid on a 55 year old who was never in the air force. (I'm a 24 year old in the Army now, wouldn't that have made my staffs day in BMQ). I'm thinking of getting a tattoo now, but I want to make sure it's location and design are as close to perfect as possible before getting it permanently etched into my epidermis. ac12, if I were you I'd pick something with a little deeper meaning to you and your family/historical background, but that's just my 2cents


----------



## MikeL (9 Feb 2008)

I just got my first Patriotic/Military tattoo after 5 years in. An yea making sure it is exactly what you want(don't get something just because you thought it was cool.. might regret it later on), right location, etc is important.


----------



## Shamrock (9 Feb 2008)

Kig said:
			
		

> Anyways, is it true that if have Army deployment in your resume boosts your chances of getting a job?



Some employers find former service members provide outstanding employees; some are the opposite.


----------



## RTaylor (9 Feb 2008)

I have a dragon on my left shoulder and Felix the Cat on my right shoulder...why I got Felix is beyond me at the moment, but kids love it, so I guess I have a reason for that one.

I wouldn't get a specific tattoo of any place / regiment / etc for a while at least, get something generic and make sure it can be covered up easily. Nothing else can ruin a first impression like a skull or crappy wolf tattoo on the forearm, or a bunch of rifles and swords over you.


----------



## Roy Harding (12 Feb 2008)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

> Some employers find former service members provide outstanding employees; some are the opposite.



Bingo.  In my own experience, my employer was hesitant to hire me because of my military background.  After a few months of having me in his employ, he was actively seeking retired CF members.

Something to think about - even when you're out, you STILL represent the CF (until the day they publish your obituary - "Sadly Missed - Former Soldier/Airman/Sailor John Bloggins").


----------



## RTaylor (12 Feb 2008)

Something else that some of my old employers found about military (well, most) is that they have a way of carrying themselves that can also be noticed, and that's nothing a tattoo can make or ruin.


----------



## Roy Harding (12 Feb 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> Something else that some of my old employers found about military (well, most) is that they have a way of carrying themselves that can also be noticed, and that's nothing a tattoo can make or ruin.



Speaking as an "un-tattooed former member", I can attest to that.  

I'd add that there's something about the way that military members CONDUCT and COMPORT themselves that sets them aside from the "run of the mill" employee - in ANY situation.


----------



## Trinity (12 Feb 2008)

Video Tattoo Story

http://glumbert.com/media/supertattoo


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2008)

Yep, that's pretty funny.  If you are getting some foreign language tattooed on yourself, ask someone who actually speaks the language to verify it for you!

Reminds me of one of the young medics at the school a few years back.  She had some oriental character tattooed on her neck and I asked her what it meant.  She replied "Oh, I get tired of telling people that."  To which I replied, "Well then, why the hell did you get that tattoo where it is?  Didn't you think people would ask?"  :

Moral of the story:  If you don't want people asking about your tattoo, don't get it in a such a visible spot.  Not to mention, I do believe the military now tends to frown on tattoos that are visible when in uniform.  Including rolled up or short sleeves.


----------



## Cardstonkid (12 Feb 2008)

I was on a course where a troop had a tattoo that said "100% Canadian Infantry" the words were below a Canadian Flag on his upper arm. He was  (and I presume is) a complete tool and so far from any infantry standard that he was known as "Mr. 100% Canadian Infantry" He was embarrassed and so were all of the infantry guys on the course. He really regrets the tattoo, it's too bad, all he needs to do is pick up the pace, get in shape and change his attitude, but that Tattoo is something that he can't live up to and it is kicking his ass.


----------



## Trinity (12 Feb 2008)

APPARENTLY...

There was a jumper in Pet... had the words Reserve on one hands and Cutaway
on the other.  My understanding it was which hand pulls which handle when jumping.

Problem was, they misspelled Cutaway .. to cutway


I would need a jumper to confirm the accuracy of this info. Please, thanks.


----------



## RHFC_piper (12 Feb 2008)

In following with the way this thread has gone (funny tattoos);

When a bunch of us, who were wounded in the A-10 FF, got together after getting home from Germany, we started talking about tattoos and such to remember our tour and all that had happened.  The dismounted section 2IC from my section had an interesting idea for a tattoo; the reticule from an A-10 tattooed on his upper back... I know... pretty morbid.   That was one of those "would be cool if it wasn't so messed up" ideas. 




In reality; I think the only thing stopping any of us was that we couldn't find a picture of an A-10 reticule.


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Feb 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yep, that's pretty funny.  If you are getting some foreign language tattooed on yourself, ask someone who actually speaks the language to verify it for you!
> 
> Reminds me of one of the young medics at the school a few years back.  She had some oriental character tattooed on her neck and I asked her what it meant.  She replied "Oh, I get tired of telling people that."  To which I replied, "Well then, why the hell did you get that tattoo where it is?  Didn't you think people would ask?"  :
> 
> Moral of the story:  If you don't want people asking about your tattoo, don't get it in a such a visible spot. * Not to mention, I do believe the military now tends to frown on tattoos that are visible when in uniform.  Including rolled up or short sleeves.*



Nope it has been brough up many times on this site, but the current OFFICIAL CF policy is no visible tattoos on the neck while wearing an open collared shirt, and no tats on the head.  Coming into this thread a little late, but just to reiterate what others have said, and what I have said in previous threads, try to get something you want, not some meaningless flash art from the wall (unless that happens to be exactly what you want).  After you have thought about your design, sit on it and wait about a year or so, before you actually get the ink done.  That why you have had a sufficient cooling off period and you won't regret it in a month. I am getting my 7th tattoo on monday (well starting the line work, its going to be a half sleeve), and from the time I first thought about it to monday, will have been almost 2 years.   Right now I have ideas for about 4-6 other tats, but they'll have to wait until I build up my bank account again  ;D

P.S. To the original poster, and anyone else, just one reccomendation, try to avoid getting tiny tattoos, you don't need to go super big, but if you get a smaller tattoo, they tend to blur as you get older (combination of sun damages, skin cells shedding, body breaking down the ink molecules etc.).  Larger tattoos (especially multi-colour, intrigate designs) tend to fair better over time.


----------



## Yrys (12 Feb 2008)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> P.S. To the original poster, and anyone else, just one reccomendation, try to avoid getting tiny tattoos, you don't need to go super big



Mmm, something to think about. Cause I always thought that if I get tattos, the first one would be tinny, to see how I ajust...


----------



## Pelorus (12 Feb 2008)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> ...no visible tattoos on the neck while wearing an open collared shirt, and no tats on the head.



Seems to me this is just good advice in general, whether you're in the forces or not.


----------



## TN2IC (13 Feb 2008)

Just don't get the every day tattoo.

"Thug Life" or "Only God can judge me"


Your not a thug.. and I'm judging you. So what you going to do?  ;D

I like the mom idea...


I was thinking of getting "Kiss my" tattoo on my arse. And when I die, I want to be buried naked and upside down.

Oh and also:

I don't want to be buried in a Pet Sematary,
I don't want to live my life again.
I don't want to be buried in a Pet Sematary,
I don't want to live my life again.


----------

